# BAD shake down trip



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

5-31 UPDATE: This shake down trip was no fun all! I put my old 9.9 on the boat and use checking out the fish finder and transducer I got over the winter. The way I attached the transducer was about the same that worked before. It took several pulls to get the motor fired up, once it did I let it warm up for a few minutes.. I have had BAD experiences with motors dying as I was going back to Fredricks ramp. It is a 4 mile run from the Ohio to Fredricks so I am gun shy about pushing my luck.

I headed for the Ohio and about a half mile the transducer came off the boat, I did get it back into the boat. Now just have to figure out a better way to make sure it does not come off in the future. I headed back to the ramp area just to be sure I would not have any trouble restarting the motor. I killer the motor about 40 feet from the ramp then tried to fire it up. No GO! Paddled the boat to the ramp and rested for about 5 minutes. After several more pulls it fired up again, I then went up the Licking about a mile. Motor was running o.k.; so I stopped across from the ramp area and fished for about 20 minutes. I then realized I left my cell phone in the car, so back to the ramp again. Got my cell phone turned it on LOW BATTERY! No way I was going out on the Ohio River without the phone working. 

I pulled the boat out and headed home. My plan then was just to put my 6 h.p. motor on and go back to Fredricks Landing. When I did get the motor changed out the wind was kicking up so figure it was no going to be fun fighting white cap on the OHIO so called it a day.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep I would say that was a bad day lol.Better luck next time tight lines.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Try to Put it in the boat on the bottom facing down. If its a downward sonar it will work just fine. If its a side sweeper put it on a piece of PVC and get you a sideways clamp and clamp it to the edge of the boat when your fishing.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

Look at it this way, sounds like it was just how a shake down run should have gone. You recognized a few problems that need attention so the next trip all the bugs should be worked out. If you are able to put your phone in airplane mode you can try that to save your battery.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Dizzy you are right about the idea of a shake down I just had hoped to get from the ramp to the Ohio river so I could do some fishing. I only use my cell phone if I am out in the boat not day in &day out. SO I did not check the battery level before I left. 
So today I will be working on getting the transom mount transducer staying to the back of the boat. Canonrower I may wind up with using your suggestion if my plan fails. In the past the transducer held with heavy duty Velcrow on the bracket ,2 strips on the bottom of the boat and 2 large size suction cups on each side It did not come with large rubber suction cup on the bracket SO that is where I am at the moment. Next trip I will stick with my 6 h.p. motor it is slower but I know it will start up each time. The way thing look right now it will a week or so before I take the boat out again. Thanks again for the info, Tight lines.


----------

